# Need help planning powerhead - 60g cube reef



## PsychoFishy (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey all,

I've been running a 14g biocube for a year and I am not in the process of upgrading to a 60g (24x24x24 inches) LPS dominated cube. Right now it is cycling and I have the following equipment already set up. I have about 50ish pounds of live rock (plus rock rubble for a total of almost 60 lbs).

Sump (22x14x16 inches) - 3 chambers. Chamber one includes a spray bar over filter floss that is resting on an egg crate tray. Under that is approximately 7 pounds of rock rubble. Chamber 2 is my fuge are where I will grow cheato and I have a few inches of sand. Chamber three houses the return pump (mag 7). System is hard plumbed with PVC.

I am also running a Deltec MCE 600 HOB skimmer and the lighting is an Aquatic Life T5 fixture.

Right now I just have a cheapo ebay powerhead in there while it is cycling.

My question for some of our more seasoned members is what would you recommend for powerheads? I like the mp10, but they are out of my budget for now. I am thinking of adding two Hydor Koralia Evolution Powerheads (750 GPH) and possibly running them in alternation using my aquatronica controller (something like 4 hours cycles on/off). 

Does this sound reasonable? Any other suggestions?

I've been taking pics of the build and will post those soon too!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

with that size tank you might need 3-4 powerheads and you could still run them in the cycle that you want.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

For the sump, I'd avoid a spraybar, as it could create a lot of saltspray depending on how it's set up. And I'd avoid sand in the fuge as it can be a huge detrius trap - if you keep that section barebottom, then it's easy to clean out. The chaeto tends to trap crap in the water and it eventually settles on he bottom of the tank.

Ditto with the rubble - it tends to collect crap more than it supports life IMO.

As for the powerheads, your new plan sounds good!


----------



## PsychoFishy (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback!

I just bought a Tunze Turbelle Nanostream 6045 which I think i will combine with my two Koralia nanos. Hopefully this will be enough flow.

Good points about the sand/rubble, i think i will remove it.

I'll update with pics soon!


----------

